# Wo in Wiesbaden wohnen um gut biken zu können?



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich werde ab Februar in Wiesbaden wohnen und am Anfang in Frankfurt arbeiten. Klar, dass ist leicht unverständlich aber dazu zwingen bestimmte Umstände 
Meine Bike gewohnheiten sind am WE mögl. DH fahren und in der Woche mit meinem kleinen Speci Enduro´03 Trails surfen.

Hier mal ein paar Fragen:

Welche Wohngegenden sind 
-nett (also nicht runtergekommen, versifft oder was auch immer eine Frau bewegen könnte da nicht hin zu wollen )

-nahe zum Wald und guten Bikegebieten
-gute Anbindung an Bus und Bahn Richtung Dotzheim
-gute Anbindung zur Autobahn Richtung Frankfurt
-in der Nähe von schönen Trails mit Wurzeln, Steinen Speedeinlagen usw.

Andere Thread´s in der Richtung gehen ehr aus Wiesbaden weg.
Aber das will meine Freundin nicht  

Danke schonmal.


----------



## verfolger210 (30. November 2007)

Mainz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (30. November 2007)

Dann mal Tach bei uns! 

Ich habe ein paar Jahre im alten Ortskern von Dotzheim gewohnt (Rheintalstraße). War recht gemütlich bis dörflicher Charakter und mit dem Bike in 5 Minuten im Wald. Und siffig ist die Ecke nicht. Überwiegend normal gepflegte Altbauten. Alle normalen Einkaufsmöglichkeiten direkt vor der Tür.


----------



## ossatuyu (30. November 2007)

Hi, ich wohne hier schon lange in Dotzheim und da sind doch eh alle Vorteile bzw. Bedingungen, die Du genannt hast optimal. Der Autobahnanschluß auf die A66 über die Ollenhauerstraße und die A 643, das sind ca 2 km vom Ortskern, entspricht 4 Minuten bis zum Schiersteiner Kreuz (BAB), die Anbindung in den Wald ist auch da, ich persönlich brauche etwa 10 Minuten bis zum Chauseehaus, da bist du dann schon mitten drin im Wald. Downhill von der Hohen Wurzel (Anfahrt je nach Leistungsvermögen ab Dotzheim zwischen 45 und 60 Minuten mit dem Bike, vom Chauseehaus dementsprechend weniger), Touren eh in Hülle und Fülle. Evtl. wäre auch der Dotzheimer Ortsteil Kohlheck interessant, von da aus sind es zwar 2 Minuten mehr auf die BAB, aber fürs Bike interessanter. Nicht zu empfehlen sind Klarenthal, Schelmengraben und Sauerland. Märchenland oder Freudenberg hingegen eher, das sind aber meist Siedlergemeinschaften aus den 50iger Jahren, entsprechend gewachsenem Umfeld etc. und evtl. ein wenig schwer sich dort zu integrieren. Einkaufsmöglichkeiten gibt es in Dotzheim und nächster Umgebung zu Genüge, Aldi, Lidl, Rewe, Plus, Schlecker, DM sowie klassischer Einzelhandel, selbst gute Fahrradläden [Frame Factory] gibt es hier. Also: welcome to Dotzheim


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2007)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Werde dann die Suche wie geplant in der Dotzheimer Ecke beginnen. Bin schon gespannt auf die Trails


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. Dezember 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> Mainz !



@verfolger

*1:0*


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Dezember 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> Mainz !


Depp


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. Dezember 2007)

das bergige Mainz, ein Traum
Dotzheim ist nicht so toll vom Publikum her, s. Ossatuyu, und außerdem sehr weit weg von der Innenstadt. 
Biebricher Berg (zw. Bahnhof und Biebrich vielleicht), Rheingauvertel ist nett, leider wenig Parkplätze


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Dezember 2007)

Die Wohnungssuche geht vorran. Wenn auch schleppend.
Ich bin auch nicht an Dotzheim gebunden. HAben uns auch schon etwas Richtung Stadtmitte mal umgesehen. Problem, wir wöllten gerne nen Altbau, aber der bietet einige Nachteile. Meist zu kleine Keller, mit 4 Bikes , und dann dazu noch feucht.  Nur um ein paar zu nennen 
Ein wenig von der Stadtmitte entfernt zu wohnen hat auch Vorteile. Das sehe ich hier in Stuttgart. Wenn Du da mit den Auto ab 16:30 Richtung Stadt fahren willst, stehst erstmal ewig. Auf sowas hab ich auch keinen Bock. 

Ihr wisst ja, irgendwas ist immer


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Du gerne DH fährst schreib mir mal ne PM oder poste in diesen Thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269165&page=57

Zum Wohnen in WI kann ich auch Eigenheim SEHR empfehlen - ist nicht so teuer wie Sonnberg und genauso nah am Taunus dran.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Dezember 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Wenn Du gerne DH fährst schreib mir mal ne PM oder poste in diesen Thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269165&page=57
> 
> Zum Wohnen in WI kann ich auch Eigenheim SEHR empfehlen - ist nicht so teuer wie Sonnberg und genauso nah am Taunus dran.



In Eurem Thread hätt ich mich dann eh mal gemeldet. Werde das dann ab Febr. auch def. tun.

Meinst Du mit Eigenheim die hier?

Falls sonst noch jemand Wohnabugenossenschaften oder andere Vermieter kennen sollte, bitte melden. Irgendwie geht jede Suche zu Immonet oder Immo Scout 24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Dezember 2007)

nee mit eigenheim meinte ich den stadtteil von wiesbaden hoch oben am waldrand.


----------



## verfolger210 (4. Dezember 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Depp



DU BIST DER BESTE, DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND !


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Dezember 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> DU BIST DER BESTE, DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND !



@verfolger


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Dezember 2007)

und ihr zwei clowns seid hier unerwünscht und könnt euch gleich wieder verziehen. pubertärer, unproduktiver müll den ihr da von euch gebt.


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Dezember 2007)

@trickn0l0gy

...hey,bleib mal locker im Sattel,ok?

...so reagiert man nur,wenn man kein Spaß versteht.....

@verfolger

...der grüßt bestimmt auch nie,wenn man ihm begegnet......


----------



## verfolger210 (4. Dezember 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> und ihr zwei clowns seid hier unerwünscht und könnt euch gleich wieder verziehen. pubertärer, unproduktiver müll den ihr da von euch gebt.



NEIN WIRKLICH, WELCH EIN PRACHTEXEMPLAR !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Dezember 2007)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> @verfolger
> ...der grüßt bestimmt auch nie,wenn man ihm begegnet......


im zweifel siehst du mich eh nur von hinten... 

@verfolger: deine caps-lock taste hängt... klares indiz für stehlampen-iq. 









hach, ich freu mich schon auf einen netten kleinen flame-war mit euch beiden.


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Dezember 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> im zweifel siehst du mich eh nur von hinten...
> 
> @verfolger: deine caps-lock taste hängt... klares indiz für stehlampen-iq.
> 
> ...




....sag ich doch,er grüßt nie......und wenn erst nach dem Zielstrich,winke ich ihm zu....fahr mal fuffzich...


----------



## verfolger210 (4. Dezember 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> im zweifel siehst du mich eh nur von hinten...
> 
> @verfolger: deine caps-lock taste hängt... klares indiz für stehlampen-iq.
> 
> ...



sorry, bei mir hast du das präqualifikationsverfahren für einen *netten kleinen flame-war" nicht bestanden. einfach zuviel polemik die du beiträgst.

ich wünsche dir trotzdem weiterhin ein staufreies pendeln auf der a3.
solltest du doch mal wieder hinten anstehen müssen pöbel doch mal den nachbar im auto an, anstatt sich hier wie einer auf der -flasche sitzender-
und unter selbstdarstellungswahn leidender, mit verlaub entschuldige die wortwahl *depp* gegenüber gleichgesinnten auszudrücken.

und jetzt leg dich wieder hin, ich verabschiede mich wunschgemäß und wünsche dir noch einen angenehem tag !

gruß aus frankfurt


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Dezember 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> sorry, bei mir hast du das präqualifikationsverfahren für einen *netten kleinen flame-war" nicht bestanden. einfach zuviel polemik die du beiträgst.
> 
> ich wünsche dir trotzdem weiterhin ein staufreies pendeln auf der a3.
> solltest du doch mal wieder hinten anstehen müssen pöbel doch mal den nachbar im auto an, anstatt sich hier wie einer auf der -flasche sitzender-
> ...



@techn0l0gy

...liebe deinen nächsten......und so was nennt sich Gleichgesinnter.......no coments


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Dezember 2007)

die polemik und provokation kam ja wohl von euch. wie man in den wald hineinruft.... es gibt halt viele die zwar gut im austeilen, nicht aber im einstecken sind. in dem club sind ihr wohl auch. 

ich weiß auch nicht inwiefern wir gleichgesinnte sind. toll - ihr fahrt auch rad. super. tun ca. 1 milliarde asiaten auch. herzlichen glückwunsch zum grössten gemeinsamen nenner.

@verfolger: um einem selbstdarstellungswahn zu erliegen muß man eben auch erstmal was darstellen können. scheint ja bei dir nicht der fall zu sein.


----------



## verfolger210 (4. Dezember 2007)

eigenverifikation, interessanter ansatz, weiter so.............


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. Dezember 2007)

@verfolger
@techn0l0gy

...komm,jetzt habt euch wieder lieb.......
....wir haben doch das gleiche Hobby......


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Dezember 2007)

@ Steppenwolf-RM:

keine Angst - die wollen alle nur spielen  

@ all:
un jetzt ma schluss mit de kinnergarde hier... ebsch seit is schließlich überall! wie kann mer sich über so'n sch*** in die wolle kriegen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2007)

So Buam,
da ich keine Lust habe in einen häßlichen 60er Jahre Bau zu ziehen, wollt ich mal fragen ob Ihr nicht doch noch ein Paar Wohnungsgesellschaften kennt 

Es wäre auch super, wenn Ihr mir hier die Leute die was beitragen können nicht verscheuchen würdet. 
Die gucken hier rein, sehen nur gekrösel und wollen nicht mehr 
Falls hier jemand reinschaut 

Egal.

Ich brauch ne Wohnung. Entweder Neubau oder schicker sanierter Altbau. 

Falls hier also jemand liest, der in einem schönen Neubau mit allen oben genannten Vorzügen wohnt, schau mal auf Deinen Mietvertrag und sag mir mal den Vermieter. Evtl. gibt es ja noch nen Bild vom Neubau.

Danke


----------



## thto (4. Dezember 2007)

denke es ist am sinnvollsten samstags sehr früh den wiesbadener kurier zu kaufen und ab 8-9 uhr anzurufen, wenn sich etwas vielversprechend anhören sollte am gleichen tag noch einen besichtigungstermin vereinbaren

komme gerade vom nightride zum neroberg und platte zurück dank einem ESWE bus ist mir jetzt der ort eigenheim auch ein begriff = sehr gute lage zum biken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2007)

HAbe jetzt auch eine gewisse Eigenheimstraße gefunden.
Liegt gut am Wald 
Bin am Samstag in Wiesbaden und werde mir die Füße wund laufen.
Davor kauf ich dann noch den Kurier.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> HAbe jetzt auch eine gewisse Eigenheimstraße gefunden.
> Liegt gut am Wald
> Bin am Samstag in Wiesbaden und werde mir die Füße wund laufen.
> Davor kauf ich dann noch den Kurier.


Ei des sag ich doch die ganze Zeit - EIGENHEIM! Und interessanterweise ist da sogar die Eigenheimstrasse...  Da wohnt auch ein Freund von mir - perfekter Ausgangspunkt für Touren in den Taunus. 

Ich hab damals über eine Hamburger Immobilienfirma meine Wohnung gefunden, da ich auch damals von da oben kam, allerdings kann ich die nur bedingt weiter empfehlen. Makler-Abzocke und so... Die ist eh recht groß in WI. Maklerabzocke allerorten. Versuch eine schöne provisionsfreie Wohnung zu finden... viel Glück. 

Günstige und moderne Wohnungen gibt es auch im Europaviertel in Dotzheim. Ist ganz nett geworden da, aber eben auch weit weg vom Wald.


----------



## thto (10. Dezember 2007)

hi,
schöne wohnung gefunden am Sa ?
TT


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2007)

thto schrieb:


> hi,
> schöne wohnung gefunden am Sa ?
> TT



Hi, danke der Nachfrage.
Wir werden diesen Samstag nochmal müssen.
Haben uns jetzt schonmal einen Überblick verschaffen können und wissen was wir nicht mehr wollen. Auch dachte ich, dass WI etwas günstiger wäre als S, aber das war dann nix 

Altbauten  sind nun von der Liste gestrichen. Von Kellern kann man dort garnicht sprechen. Spinnenfarm würde es besser beschreiben.
Auch die "modernisierten" sind zum Teil übel. Da liegt noch der Kohlendreck von 1960 im Keller. Ganz übel und ein KO kriterium. 
Eine Wohnung allerdings, hatte alles wirwollten. Allerdings nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen und dann auch noch fern von allem. Kurz um, wir müssen nochmal ran.
Wenn wir diese Woche nix finden, dann wird es ehr die fern von vielem Wohnung. Besser so als das bisher gesehene. 

Wir sind nun auf Neubau aus. Aber davon gibt es in WI nicht soviel.
Zeitung bringt auch wenig. Zumindest wenn man nicht einfach mal schnell hin kann. 

Gruß


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Dezember 2007)

ich drücke die daumen...


----------



## thto (10. Dezember 2007)

tja einen tod stirbt man leider oftmals immer ... konnte mit meiner perle zum glück den kompromiss finden, dass ich die abstellkammer/flurverlängerung als bikegarage nutzen kann ...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Dezember 2007)

da haste aber eine vergleichsweise rücksichtsvolle gefunden. meine ex war in der hinsicht echt unmöglich. nun habe ich zwar keine perle, aber dafür ne dicke garage mit viel platz....


----------



## thto (10. Dezember 2007)

geben und nehmen halt , habt ihr auf eurem kurs nur jumps oder auch flowige singletrails ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2007)

@ TT
Ich mach heute Abend mal nen Bild von meinem Keller 
Dein Abstellbereich scheint für Dich ja auszureichen. 
Beim DH Fahren haste aber noch zusätzliche Materialbedürfnisse. 
Da fällt mir z.B. schon mal die Reifen- und Ersatzteilsammlung ein.
Helme, Klamotten, Protektoren usw.
Irgendwo muss ich ja auch mal schrauben können und somit Platz für den Montageständer haben. Wenn ich das im Moment hier bei mir mache, muss ich den Kellerflur immer vollstellen. Aber meine NAchbarn sind 
Die denken eh ich wohne da unten 

@tricknology
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Ach ja, meine Freundin hat sehr viel Verständnis für meine Lage.
Als ich aber sagte, das kann ich meinen Bikes nicht antun, da dachte sie schon ich wäre unterzuckert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2007)

So, hier isser


----------



## thto (10. Dezember 2007)

komm grad vom indoorsoccer ok jetzt weiss ich was du meinst
gute nacht
TT


----------



## Härtner (27. Dezember 2007)

Kindergarten


Wie wärs mim Freudenberg  
Okay Siedlergebiet. Aber Wohnung gibts da auch


Glaube die Wohnungssuche hat sich erledigt oder ???

Mhm 

Wie wäre es mit WIesbaden Rambach ??? Ist auch direkt am Wald hoch zur Platte, aber leider sehr weit nach Dotzm


----------



## mobsta (30. Dezember 2007)

Rambach würde ich auch empfehlen. Dort habe ich 24 Jahre gelebt und man ist wirklich seh schnell im Wald und auf der Platte.

Jetzt wohne ich in Niedernhausen, das liegt direkt an der A3 und man ist sehr schnell in Frankfurt. Ausserdem umfährt man den ewigen Stau am Schiersteiner Kreuz zur Rushour.
Und von hier kommt man auch direkt auf die Platte oder Richtung Idstein. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Danke nochmal für Eure Hilfe und Vorschläge.
Die Suche hat sich nun erledigt. Habe einen Kompromiss schließen müssen.
Leider verdienen Makler für das was sie tun einfach zu viel.
Wir nehmen jetzt eine Wohnung und hoffen mal, dass es gut wird. Ansonsten muss man dann halt nochmal umziehen. Natürlich nicht sofort.

HAben jetzt eine Wohnung im Klarental ziemlich nah am Wald. Es ist alles nicht das was wir wollten aber die Entäuschungen bei den Besichtigungen haben gereicht. Wenn wir uns nochmal unsehen müssen, sollte das ja einfacher sein als im Moment.


Ansonsten erstmal allen einen Guten Rutsch und wir sehen uns sicher im Wald 
Ach ja, der Keller ist ein Traum. Ein halber Alptraum 
Komisch was Architekten planen


----------



## fixundfertig (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo, wohne derzeit in Wiesbaden. Du kannst dir mal das Wohngebiet oberhalb der HSK (Horst-Schmidt Klinik) anschauen. Dort ist in den letzten Jahren viel gebaut worden. Und du stehst in 3 Minuten im Wald und bist in 30 Min. mit dem Rad in Mainz über den Schiersteiner Hafen. Als Hinweis, alle Straßen haben Blumen Namen wie z.B. Sonnenblumenweg.
Viel Gluck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (3. Januar 2008)

Du meinst das Neubaugebiet das am Freundenberg angrenzt oder


----------



## fixundfertig (3. Januar 2008)

Ja am Freudenberger Schloß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Januar 2008)

Hab dann doch noch ne Frage 

Wir waren letzte Woche kurz in WI und haben ja die Wohnung besichtigt.
Danach waren wir auf der Suche nach Möbelhäusern.
Wir dachten ja das Möbel Thomas und Mannmobilia was wären. Aber nachdem wir dort waren, hat sich das als nicht so toll heraus gestellt. So isses halt wenn man die gelben Seiten bemüht 
Kann mir ggf. noch jemand ein "Modernes" Einrichtung- Möbelhaus nennen. Gerne auch in Mainz.
Hier in S gibt es einige neue und die haben auch eine Abteilung "junges wohnen" wo man nette Möbel zu brauchbaren Preisen bekommt.


----------



## fixundfertig (3. Januar 2008)

Da kenne ich nur noch in Wiesbaden in der Wilhelmstraße einige Geschäfte, aber sehr sehr teuer. Oder Ikea in Wallau.


----------



## DaMudda (6. Januar 2008)

In Mainz unten an der Rheinallee ist MöbelBilly - einfach die A643 Ausfahrt Mombach und am Kreisverkehr Richtung Innenstadt den Rhein entlang - dann vor der Hochstraße links. Siehste schon!!
Im Übrigen ist man in der Innenstadt auch gut aufgehoben - bin in alle Richtungen schnell aus der Stadt raus und die Verkehrsanbindung ist perfekt.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal...geh nur zur Zeit wieder mehr kiten...;-)


----------

